# Fleas, ticks, misquitoes oh my!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, so knock on wood, we have not had any fleas or tick this year. We also have not been getting eaten up by mosquitoes while out in the evening at the park.

But, places we go, they have fleas and ticks, and mosquitoes are worse. My dogs go down right dang near every where with me, all three of them. 

Tucker had a flea on him while at a friends house (they are checked, sprayed down with essential oils and maintained before and after going to places). Where the flea was, is now kind of rashy. I think it may be a flea allergy as it looks familiar to all the flea allergy rashes I have seen. 

We have also been out with different friends and their dogs, they have gotten ticks during our walks, But I have never found any on myself or my dogs. 

I am crazy mad when it comes to bugs. I don't like them in my house. I don't want to bring them around, but I refuse to not take my dogs out just because of the risk.

I'm also on the fence with heart worms. Nalah and Annie react (have seizures) with ivermectin. So I've not given heart worm meds for about two to three years, and it was on and off before that. With the bugs being worse this year, I wonder if I should get them on something. This goes 100% against me wanting to be holistic. And I'm finding my self jumping back and forth between yes and no. If my dogs never get heart worm, great!. If they did, I wouldn't be able to forgive myself. 

I have been looking into Trifexis and Revolution. Both treat heart worms, fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, deworm ect. Neither contain Ivermectin. Trifexis is made of two ingredients- spinosad + milbemycin oxime. Revolution is made from one- selamectin.

I'm not jumping the gun on this one, this is something that is going to be thought out. But I want to hear stories. I want to hear the good and the bad, pros and cons, have you used these products. Is this my anxiety talking and an irrational fear? Or is it something I really want to do? This is what I am waiting for. I need to know what I should do, but being an adult, no one tells me do this or do that so I need to make an educated decision.

Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are right in that you really need to weigh your options before making your choices and I think getting as much info as you can is great. You know where I stand so I won't belabor the point but I would be very careful about dosing dog who have had seizures in the past. It may be a case of lesser evils - Personally I would rather risk heartworm than seizures or worse. I think our society is a little nuts about getting sick - hence all the vaccines for everything. Really we were made to be able to fight off a lot of disease and heal if we did get something which would also create an immunity to that virus/bacteria. We are so afraid of getting sick we forget it is natural and nature has provided healing herbs and and such. Also a puppy person emailed saying there were issues with Trifexes ? I am not up on heartworm meds but I guess there were numerous dogs getting ill. My puppy people kindly pass info on to me all the time.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have no experience with any of the above, but, my gut feeling is that your dogs' immune systems should be so much better now that they are all on raw, and they should be able to fight off things like that. Maybe I'm being under-cautious (SO not like me!), but I've just stopped giving any and all chemicals to Dobby. He's happy, and healthy, and I know there are ways I can treat any problem that comes up without all the chemicals. Of course, I have no idea how I would react if/when he actually does come down with something....I may panic and rush him to the vet anyway. But, I do fully believe in homeopathic/holistic/natural remedies.

Maybe you can get some of that holistic/natural Heartworm Preventative that Liz posted about awhile ago? Or try the Black Walnut?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is allergic to Ivermectin so he can only have Interceptor. And we live in the south with lots of mosquitoes so I kind of feel I have to give something. I use the lowest dose possible which is 1/4 of what it says on the box. This is the amount that was originally approved by the FDA before they decided that they would up the dose to include killing intestinal worms too. I have no need to give them extra poison for intestinal worms that they don't actually have. I figure giving them 1/4 dose is fairly safe and then I only give it every 45 days instead of the 30 days they say on the box. All of this is outlined in the FDA report that was first put out. Rocky will have his blood checked again in September. 


Ticks are ridiculous. I've picked about 10-12 off of myself already this year - in fact I just pulled another one off last night while I was watching tv and that was AFTER I'd already had a shower. But, I won't put anything on them for ticks unless it gets really bad. I usually just check them every day. I have used Advantix in the past but that is the only one I will use and only once per summer if I absolutely have to. We have not had any fleas since we've been feeding raw. I don't know why, maybe it gives them some kind of immunity? We walk all over fields and everywhere so they are exposed to other dogs, they just dont' get fleas, just ticks.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Can you still get the Interceptor? It's been unavailable in my area (I don't give it but did ask about it) for the longest time due to a plant closing. I've been scoping this out for quite a while, working up the courage to stop the Iverhart. Sound interesting at all?

Only Natural Pet HW Protect Dog & Cat Herbal

Seriously, I may stop the HW prevention all together, because if Kody doesn't stop getting *&#$ that's potentially deadly (neighbor's cooked chicken bones, me leaving oatmeal raisin cookies within reach), heartworms aren't going to get a chance to kill him anyway!! Sorry, it's been one of THOSE days.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

I've been using Springtime's Bug off Garlic and recently replaced Halo's herbal dip with Amazon.com: Vetri-Repel Flea & Tick Repellent Spray, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies. So far so good, but this year will be the true test. 

I didn't use a heartworm preventative for years, but have started using Interceptor since Mason tested positive for whipworm. It's not currently available, but I have about a years worth left. I hope it's back in production soon. 

Here's a lot of good information regarding heartworm prevention from a wholistic perspective: DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Any ideas on what to use holistically for my cat because he's allergic to mosquito bites? I've had to take him in the past for cortisone shots but hate to do that. He's already being affected this year. He gets scabs on his ears and nose and it looks awful.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Donna Little said:


> Any ideas on what to use holistically for my cat because he's allergic to mosquito bites? I've had to take him in the past for cortisone shots but hate to do that. He's already being affected this year. He gets scabs on his ears and nose and it looks awful.


I haven't used this one myself, but it says it's safe for cats. I see some user reviews by cat owners as well. I thought I had read that essential oils weren't safe for cats, but maybe it's specific ones? Anyway, you might just take a look, read the description and reviews, and decide if you think it could help.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> Any ideas on what to use holistically for my cat because he's allergic to mosquito bites? I've had to take him in the past for cortisone shots but hate to do that. He's already being affected this year. He gets scabs on his ears and nose and it looks awful.


My one friend grows lemon balm plants and uses it to ward off mosquitos on herself and her dog. She also has a lot of cats but I'm not sure if she uses it on the cats or not. You would have to check and make sure that Lemon balm plants can be used on cats. Supposedly she soaks them in bottles of water then spritzes it on her self and dogs. The stuff is an herb so it grows like a weed and can be made into tea and stuff from what she told me. 

I'll check also and see what I can find out. I like stuff that is free and grows like weeds!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, and all that fun stuff are BAD this year. I pull off about 2-3 ticks per dog every time we go to the park.. it's disgusting. Luckily, no flea problem here.

I will always treat for HW's. Just not worth the risk to me. Mine get Tri-Heart once a month; sometimes I'll skip in the cooler months, but considering we didn't have a very cold winter (hence why the bugs are so bad!), I gave it every month.

I use Advantix for fleas/ticks. They get it every 6-8wks., only in the warmer months.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm edgeing against it.

If I do, I think I may talk to my vet about the interceptor as Chowder explained it. 1/4 the does to treat just the HW, and not worry about the rest because we don't have fleas, I've not found one tick yet, and my dogs don't have worms.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Makovach said:


> I'm edgeing against it.
> 
> If I do, I think I may talk to my vet about the interceptor as Chowder explained it. 1/4 the does to treat just the HW, and not worry about the rest because we don't have fleas, I've not found one tick yet, and my dogs don't have worms.


Your vet might not actually know about the 1/4 dose because the new package labeling requires a higher dose. The initial FDA report was published in 1998 and here is a copy, you might actually have to take your vet a copy because they may never have seen it:

NADA 140-915 Safeheart? - supplemental approval (June 4, 1998)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

For what it's worth, this was sent to me by a dog-walking service i used to use (and receive emails from)---

Dog Owners Beware

Justice for Jack
A Dog-Owner's Story of Loss and Raising Awareness
Posted on May 29, 2012 

One of our beloved dogs, Jack, a 6-year-old, chow-lab mix, died yesterday. His death was very unexpected and traumatic. Although, our dogs did not receive the same amount of attention as they did before Bobby was born, they were still loved dearly. Bob walked them religiously every single day. Jack loved, loved, loved, playing fetch. Tennis balls were his favorite. When we discovered that he had died, we began questioning what happened to our sweet Jack.

On Monday, May 7, we took both of our dogs to our vet for their annual check ups. It was a very routine visit. They were both checked for heartworms and parasites, weighed, and listened to. They were deemed normal and healthy. They both received their rabies vaccinations, and a new drug (via injection) that was recommend by our vet, ProHeart 6. Our vet simply said, "Hey, we have this new shot that we can give them for heartworm protection instead of an oral preventative. It's easy because it's only one dose every 6 months." Sounded good to us, so we agreed. That was it. That was all the information we received, and-by our own fault-all we asked for.

Both of the dogs seemed fine the first week home, then Jack started acting differently. He didn't want to go on his daily walks. He didn't want to fetch his tennis ball. He didn't want to eat his dog food. My husband even tried giving him some leftover steak from our dinner, and Jack wouldn't eat it. We knew something was up, so we took him back to the vet on Monday, May 21.

The vet discovered that Jack had a fever, but could find nothing else wrong with him. He was given a steroid shot and some antibiotics in case he had an infection, and we were sent home. Over the next few days, Jack seemed to feel better. He was still a little lethargic, but was eating and perked up when we threw a ball or petted him. He seemed on the mend. We thought he must have just had a virus and was getting better. It did not even cross our minds that he was so gravely ill, so we continued with our Memorial Day plans to go to the beach.

We returned from the beach to a grim discovery-Jack dead in a pool of blood and vomit. His poor little body was crumpled up in a strange way, like he had literally just fallen over dead. We took him to an animal ER where they confirmed that he was dead, and we paid to have his body cremated. The vet at the animal ER stated that it appeared to be a heart attack or cardiopulmonary problem that killed him.

That evening, as we wrestled with grief and trying to explain death to our 3-year-old son, we began to question what on earth had happened to our previously perky puppy. Okay-he wasn't a puppy, but he always behaved like a frisky, fun puppy, and he certainly wasn't an old dog. We considered the possibility that he ate something bad, but his vet had all but ruled out a GI problem. We went over and over what was different, the only thing we had changed was their heartworm medicine.

We googled the shot he had received a few weeks earlier, ProHeart 6. The drug was originally made by a division of Wyeth Pharmaceuticals, but the drug company Pfizer acquired Wyeth and all of its holdings in 2009. Pfizer's own website lists side effects of the drug as lethargy, loss of appetite, vomiting, and death. (Source: Pfizer) Jack had exhibited exactly all of those symptoms... in that order.

After doing further research, we also discovered that the drug was originally pulled off the market in 2004 for a high rate of adverse reactions to the drug. "According to an informed veterinarian, 'Proheart caused more deaths in one year than all of the oral heartworm preventives combined did in ten years. When the FDA notified Pfizer that their drug was causing a problem, the manufacturer claimed it was due to the vaccines' being given at the same time. The FDA looked at the data again and told them the dogs involved had been getting their vaccinations all along and the only difference was the Proheart. That's when the FDA informed the company of their intent to pull it and the company then voluntarily took it off the market."
(Source: The Senior Dogs Project)Â 

Pfizer was allowed to re-market the drug in 2008 with the following stipulations: Pfizer agreed to add additional warning labels to the drug packaging, and agreed to mandate that pet owners be given a drug fact sheet and be made to sign an "informed consent" document. Pfizer went even further as to mandate web-based training for veterinarians who gave the drug, and issued several "Dear Doctor" letters to all veterinarians regarding the adverse effects of the drug. (Read one of the "Dear Doctor" letters here.)

The part that bothered and alarmed us the most was this line from the drug's website: "ProHeart 6 dog owners must be advised of the risks of ProHeart 6 and sign an Owner Consent Form prior to the first administration." (Source: Pfizer)

We were never shown a fact sheet on the drug, never "advised of the risks", and certainly not given an Owner Consent Form" by our vet to sign. (In hindsight, we feel that we should have asked more questions about the drug, but we trusted our veterinarian.) If the side effects had been presented to us as they have in our research, we would NOT have consented to have Pro Heart 6 administered to our dogs.

We also found some literature suggesting that ProHeart 6 should not be administered at the same time as vaccinations: "Allergic reactions, sometimes serious, have been reported when ProHeart 6 and vaccinations have been given at the same time. Talk to your veterinarian about the risks of administering ProHeart 6 at the same time as vaccinations." (Source link here.) Our vet administered ProHeart 6 at the same time as Jack rabies vaccine, and distemper/bordetella.

The drug's information page from Drugs.com states the following: "Owners should be advised of the potential for adverse reactions, including anaphylaxis, and be informed of the clinical signs associated with drug toxicity. Owners should be advised to contact their veterinarian immediately if signs of toxicity are observed. The vast majority of patients with drug related adverse reactions have recovered when the signs are recognized and veterinary care, if appropriate, is initiated." (Source: Drugs.com)
When we did recognize that something was going on with our dog, we did what we thought good pet owners are supposed to do. We took him back to the vet. The vet should have recognized that he was having an adverse reaction to the ProHeart6 that she administered to him (without our "informed" consent) only weeks earlier and treated him appropriately. If the vetrinarian had recognized his symptoms, he could have recovered. She did not, and as a result, our otherwise healthy dog died. Now, we are left waiting on the drug to work its way out of our remaining dog's system praying that she does not fall victim to the same fate.

Stories of dogs that died as a result of being administered this drug are abundant. Please, ask for all of the facts, side effects, and more information when your vet (or doctor) recommends this drug (or any drug). ProHeart 6 provides no additional benefits or protection than safer, oral heartworm preventatives.


May 30 UPDATE:
I truly appreciate all of your condolences and support, and all of you who have shared this blog on your social media sites. It makes me feel much better knowing that we are raising consumer consciousness.
We aren't trying to tell you what to do with your pets, just encouraging you to gather information before making any decisions.

A vet that works for Pfizer, the drug manufacturer, contacted us today to ask us if we would let them do an autopsy necropsy on Jack. (They had already called the crematorium to make sure his body had not been cremated yet.) We agreed. In fact, we felt relieved and feel that we will get some answers soon. His body is now on the way to the University of Florida to be examined by experts.
Our other dog does not seem to be exhibiting the same symptoms (so far thank goodness).

May 31 UPDATE:
Pfizer called back today to let us know they were planning on reimbursing us for the money we paid to have Jack cremated.

His body is being sent to a different lab in Florida and it will be 4-6 weeks before we get a full autopsy necropsy report. They are doing tissue samples, toxicology... The whole nine yards.

Pfizer seems as interested in getting answers as we do. Which is more than we can say for our (former) vet.

The vet has not responded to our requests for answers. (I.e. Did the vet who administered the shot complete Pfizer's mandatory training? Why were we not given the "Owner Consent Form" and drug fact sheet? Why did the vet not recognize Jack's symptoms when we took him back in?)
I have received lots of emails and messages from others who have lost their pets. My heart goes out to you. Some have asked me to publicly name the vet. I'm not going to do that (yet). I may, or may not, do that when we receive the autopsy results. At that time, we will know who is truly culpable. In the meantime, just be sure to ask your vet (or doctor for that matter) for lots of information before consenting to anything.

***While the majority of comments have been supportive, some have not. You are entitled to your opinion, but please note that I will not publish comments that contain threatening or vulgar language. Nor will I publish comments that are anonymous. ****

For those of you following this story, further updates will be posted to my "Justice for Jack" post.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got an email from my vet not to use ProHeart 6. 

Makovach I lived in Indiana for 17 years and never saw a single flea!! Crazy.

I give my dogs Heartguard for heartworm, but I know not all dogs can tolerate it. I would be kind of lost if i couldn't use it, because everything else I saw in the vet's office was either too new on the market for me, or treated several different things.


----------

